# MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

They scanned the new Motor Trend comparison test over at freshalloy.com.

http://www.bol.ucla.edu/~everblue/_mtg35/index.html

A good read, and the judgements they make seem fair to me, but all the cars have automatics, and the 330i doesn't have the sport package. :thumbdwn:


----------



## RichNY (Jan 19, 2002)

*Competition is great, isn't it?*

Thanks for the link! It's great to see competition coming from all of the major automotive manufacturing markets. I actually root for the CTS in all of these comparisons because I admire Cadillac's boldness and ambition. Go after the 5-series! Who would've guessed they'd try and do a pretty good job at it?

Great time to be a driver, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I thought the 330 had excellent brakes.. but look at the difference:

60-0:
330: 129ft
G35: 110ft

100-0:
330: 365 ft
G35: 309 ft

That's a HUGE difference. Go G35! 


This quote is funny: "is the 3 series starting to look trite of darw we say pedestrian?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *A good read, and the judgements they make seem fair to me, but all the cars have automatics, and the 330i doesn't have the sport package. :thumbdwn: *


What the hell? A Step, non-SP, run flat tired 330 is supposed to go against a G35 SP?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> What the hell? A Step, non-SP, run flat tired 330 is supposed to go against a G35 SP?  *


The G35 only comes with automatic, so it's fair that the 330 had step. Also, the US 330 comes standard with a sport suspension. So it's apples to apples.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> The G35 only comes with automatic, so it's fair that the 330 had step. Also, the US 330 comes standard with a sport suspension. So it's apples to apples. *


Yeah, but it's like a broadway dancer wearing steel-toed boots. I really can't stand looking at that wheel or the seats either. I feel sorry for Nate.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, but it's like a broadway dancer wearing steel-toed boots. I really can't stand looking at that wheel or the seats either. I feel sorry for Nate. *


Or those wheels! :yikes:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea it might have sport suspension but it doesnt have the sport tires. So I would not say apples to apples. The CTS wasnt equipped with the sport package either.

I assume the braking differences where due to tires too. I would hope the larger brakes on the bimmer would benefit something. They should at least fade less.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

but I agree competition is good


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> The G35 only comes with automatic, so it's fair that the 330 had step. Also, the US 330 comes standard with a sport suspension. So it's apples to apples. *


The steptronic I can live with but the lack of sport package on the 330i is uncalled for. The sedan does not come stock with the sport suspension but the coupe does. The wider tires and suspension make a hell of a difference on the bmw as compared in R/T magazine of the 11 sedans. G35 still cme out on top after price was calculated into the scores but the 330i in R/T was equipped with 5-spd and SP and won overall before price was calculated.

Latest R/T

BMW beat the G35 in these categories

0-60 
slalom 
fuel economy 
driving excitement 
gearbox 
steering 
brake feel 
ride 
handling 
exterior styling 
seats 
ergonomics

They tied in

engine 
1/4 mile 
skidpad 
engine

G35 beat the 330i in

braking 60-0 
braking 80-0 
interior styling 
luggage space 
price

The categories that bmw won in were by a margin by less than a point in each category, while the categories that the G35 won in were quite astounding except for interior styling. It destroyed it in price from 31K to 39,5K

this was a more fair comparison that included cars such as the

Audi 3.0 Quattro
Cadillac CTS
SaaB 9-3
BMW 330i
Infiniti G35
Lexus IS300
Jaguar X-type 3.0
Acura TL-S
Lincoln LS V6
Mercedes 320

and for some reason I can't remember the 11th car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



BiGGieStuFF said:


> *
> 
> The steptronic I can live with but the lack of sport package on the 330i is uncalled for. The sedan does not come stock with the sport suspension but the coupe does. *


330i SEDANS do come standard with the sport SUSPENSION.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Not to change the subject, but what is the braking from 100-0 and 60-0 on an M3??


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



TD said:


> *
> 
> 330i SEDANS do come standard with the sport SUSPENSION. *


I wouldn't necessarily call the stock suspension on the 330i sport. It's way too floaty still compared to the sport package, a 1200 dollar option compared to 600 for the coupe. Granted the stock suspension for the 330i is sporty compared to other sedans but no where near as good as the sport suspension of that of the stock coupe which can be acheived with the sport package.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

*Time to suck it up guys.*

I think that the G35 coupe is really going to hand us our lunches when it comes out.

I'm still a BMW fanatic that loves the whole package only a BMW can provide but I think we can look forward to MANY mags and Autojournalists happy to finally crown a new king of the "sports sedan / coupe"

BMW has a 7 year product cycle and it shows when near the end you see how much more car you can buy from a different manufacturer. I mean the G35 is really a 5-series sized car at a 3 series price point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



BiGGieStuFF said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call the stock suspension on the 330i sport. It's way too floaty still compared to the sport package, a 1200 dollar option compared to 600 for the coupe. Granted the stock suspension for the 330i is sporty compared to other sedans but no where near as good as the sport suspension of that of the stock coupe which can be acheived with the sport package. *


Since 4/01 production, the sport package and non-sport package suspensions are identical and both use the sport suspension. Fact.


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Since 4/01 production, the sport package and non-sport package suspensions are identical and both use the sport suspension. Fact. *


Then why haven't the prices changed for the sport package from sedan to coupe. Coupe height of the suspension is lower which enables it to handle better.


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

Maybe the misunderstanding is this. coupe and sedan come with the same suspension. sedan and coupe come with the Strut-type front suspension with forged-aluminum lower arms and Multi-link rear suspension with cast-aluminum upper transverse arms, but they are tuned differently from non-sport compared to sport package equipped vehicles.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

BiGGieStuFF said:


> *Maybe the misunderstanding is this. coupe and sedan come with the same suspension. sedan and coupe come with the Strut-type front suspension with forged-aluminum lower arms and Multi-link rear suspension with cast-aluminum upper transverse arms, but they are tuned differently from non-sport compared to sport package equipped vehicles. *


NO.
THEY'RE.

NOT.

All 330s, except for the Xi's, have the same identical suspension components and are tuned exactly the same, PERIOD. Since 04/01 like TD said. That's a fact.

Ask Shafer, he works at a dealership and knows this kind of stuff.

By the way, the reason sedan sports package cost more is because it includes the 3 spoke sports steering wheel, which cost about $300 more plus another $600 for the airbag, where as on the coupe the 3 spoke steering wheel is STANDARD.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, there is NOTHING tune-able on the BMW sports suspension. You can not adjust height, spring tension nor swaybar stiffness or shock rebound. NOTHING. So if the components are the same (same springs, same shocks, same control arms) then the car will handle the same.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: MT: 330i vs G35 vs CTS*



BiGGieStuFF said:


> *
> 
> his was a more fair comparison that included cars such as the
> 
> ...


it was the volvo


----------

